# haha this is cool



## SNAKEWISPERA

hello all lol,m my sister just had a car crash:rotfl::welcome:

shes alright


----------



## Saff

thats not that funny.....


----------



## omgitsaj

Depends what she hit!



Morning Joel


----------



## moonstruck

as long as she's alright... i'd find it funny if my sister had a car crash and was alright


----------



## ben-j

is da car ok???ha lol


----------

